# The Main Stream Media Preach/Regurgitate Diversity, But This is Rather Odd....



## thirteenknots (Nov 19, 2021)

These three are not very inclusive based on 
the below " observation ".
Yet they push a narrative quite the contrary.
Hmmm. Just curiously odd.


----------

